# Dump Finds Harpers Ferry Bottle



## VirginiaDigger (Feb 14, 2008)

Couldnt wait til Saturday so we went out & started to dig the dump today. We found 6 local milks from Harrisonburg Virginia, 1 local Harrisonburg soda, 1 Whistle soda from Chattanooca Tenn, & 1 really nice JC Mcgraw Harpers Ferry WVA. We found a lot of other stuff also the pics are listed below.


----------



## VirginiaDigger (Feb 14, 2008)

Harrisonburg Soda & The WVA


----------



## VirginiaDigger (Feb 14, 2008)

It has A.C.W.L embossed on bottom...what does that stand for?? Does anyone have any info on this bottle?


----------



## VirginiaDigger (Feb 14, 2008)

other finds


----------



## VirginiaDigger (Feb 14, 2008)

Valley View Dairy C.S. Mundy


----------



## VirginiaDigger (Feb 14, 2008)

what is this?


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 14, 2008)

Looks like a petrified chickens foot stuck to something from this angle. Just might be my eyes.


----------



## LC (Feb 15, 2008)

I tried to find something on A. C. W. L. and came up empty. Is it possible the letters are *A. G. W. L*. ? If so, that would be the initials for the *American Glass Works, Limited*, *Pittsburgh, PA* *(1880-1905).* Advertisements exist which show this company produced a large line of Hutchinson type soda bottles, as well as many other bottles including beers and mineral waters. The mark "A.G.W.L." which appears on the heel of many Hutchinsons can be definitely attributed to this company.  
*Am I a genius or what !?*  No,,, regretfully I am not. I found this information at the link below, its a great link for identifying glass company abbreviations, a good reference guide to add to your favorites or bookmark it for future reference. Or better yet just print it out and have it right at hand whenever you need it. I hope this helped. Check it out when you have time, Lou

http://www.myinsulators.com/glass-factories/bottlemarks.html#ABCDEF


----------



## wvhillbilly (Feb 15, 2008)

Some nice stuff! I dont know anything about the Harpers Ferry bottle, but if you want to sell/ trade it let me know.


----------



## glass man (Feb 16, 2008)

DID I see some marbles in the box? Can you give a picture of them? I l love marbles too!


----------

